# أنظمـة إنـذار وكشـف الحـريق



## فرقد ش ن ج (9 يونيو 2010)

*أنظمـة إنـذار وكشـف* *الحـريق*​​*FIRE ALARM AND DETECTION SYSTEMS*​*
‌أ- الغرض من أنظمة إنذار وكشف الحريق
الغرض الرئيسي من هذه الأنظمة هو سرعة الاستجابة إلى الحريق ثم تحويل هذه الاستجابة المبكرة إلى إشارة سمعية ومرئية لتنبيه فرد أو مجموعة الأفراد الموجودة في المبنى أو المكان أو مركز الإغاثة أو الإطفاء أن هناك حريق في مراحله المبكرة ويعتبر الإنسان أعظم كاشف حريق على وجه الأرض لما حباه الله من حواس السمع - اللمس – الشم – التذوق – الرؤية بالإضافة إلى العقل. وهى مجموعة الحواس التي لا يمكن أن تجتمع في أي كاشف إلا أن الإنسان في حركة دائمة وقد لا يتصادف وجوده في مكان الحريق أو يكون مريضاً أو نائماً أو في حالة عقلية لا تسمح له بكشف الحريق.
وبطبيعة الحال لا تستطيع كواشف الحريق تمييز سبب الحريق أو تقييم مدى شدته وبالتالي قد تتسبب الإنذارات الكاذبة لهذه الكواشف إلى بعض المشاكل التي في الواقع لا تعبر عن خطأ من الكشف بل قد ترجع إلى اختيار أنواع من الكواشف غير المناسبة أو للتوزيع العشوائي لهما بدون دراسة هذا وقد اتفق على أن الإشارة السمعية لكاشف الحريق يجب أن تكون أعلى من مستوى الصوت السائد بالمنطقة بمقدار (15) ديسيبل علاوة على ضرورة أن تكون هذه الكواشف مصممة طبقا للمعايير القياسية العالمية ومختبرة تحت إشراف معامل اختبار معروفة 

ب‌- مراحل الحريق:
معظم الحرائق بمراحل أربعة متميزة هي:

- المرحلة الابتدائية PRELMINARY STAGE
- المرحلة الدخانية SMOKING STAGE
- مرحلة اللهب FLAME STAGE
- مرحلة الحرارة HEAT STAGE

§ المرحلة الابتدائية: 
تخلو هذه المرحلة من مشاهدة الدخان أو اللهب حتى الإحساس بالحرارة ولكن ما يحدث في هذه المرحلة هو توليد كمية من جسيمات الاحتراق نتيجة عمليه التحليل الكيميائي ، وهى أجسام لها حجم ووزن ولكن يصعب رؤيتها بالعين المجردة لصغر حجمها المتناهي وقد تنمو سريعاً هذه المرحلة أو ببطيء خلال فترة زمنية قد لا تتعدى دقائق معدودة وتستجيب كواشف التأيين لهذه المرحلة.

§ المرحلة الدخانية:
مع استمرار تطور الحريق تتزايد كمية جسيمات الاحتراق إلى الحد الذي يمكن فيه رؤيتها بالعين المجردة وهو ما يطلق عليه في هذه الحالة (الدخان) ولكن حتى هذه المرحلة لا يلاحظ أي لهب أو حرارة ، وتستجيب الكواشف الكهروضوئية لهذه المرحلة.

§ مرحلة اللهب:
مع تطور ونمو الحريق أكثر وأكثر يصل إلى نقطة الاشتعال وظهور اللهب وفى هذه المرحلة يتزايد تصاعد الأدخنة والإحساس بالحرارة ، وتستجيب الكواشف تحت الحمراء لهذه المرحلة.

§ مرحلة الحرارة:
في هذه المرحلة تتكون كمية كبيرة من الحرارة واللهب والدخان والغازات السامة وتتميز هذه المرحلة بتطورها السريع جداً والذي لا يستغرق أكثر من ثوان معدودة علاوة على أن انتقال مرحلة اللهب وتحولها إلى مرحلة حرارة يتم عادة بسرعة كبيرة ، وتستجيب كواشف الحرارة لهذه المرحلة.

ج‌-أنظمة الإنذار:
تقوم أنظمة الإنذار بالكشف والتحكم في الحريق وتنقسم إلى نظامين:

1- النظام العادي System Conventional:
هو النظام الذي يعتمد على أن مجموعة الكواشف المتصلة ببعضها على منطقة معينة تعطى إنذار على هذه المنطقة التي من خلالها يتحرك رجل الأمن في هذه المنطقة ويكتشف مكان الحريق.

2- نظام معنون Addressable System:
هو النظام الذي يعتمد على أن مجموعة الكواشف المتصلة ببعضها في المنطقة تأخذ أرقام وأسماء الأماكن التي يوجد بها الكاشف بحيث أنه عندما يظهر حريق على لوحة التحكم يظهر بيان رقم الكاشف واسم المنطقة وساعة حدوث الحريق وعلى ذلك يعتمد هذان النظامان على:

(1) لوحة التحكم:
‌أ- تقوم بالتحكم في النظام وتغذيته بالجهود اللازمة ومراقبة عمله حيث يصل إليها الإنذار من الكاشفات وتقوم بتشغيل الأجراس والسراين ولمبات البيان.
‌ب- تعطى إنذار صوتي وضوئي عند حدوث الحريق مع تحديد منطقة حدوثه.
‌ج- تعمل بالتيار الكهربائي للمدينة (220 فولت 50 هرتز) ومردودة ببطاريات احتياطية تعمل آليا في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي وبها جهاز شحن يقوم بشحن البطاريات عند عوده التيار.
‌د- مزودة بإمكانية الاختبار الذاتي وتقوم بإعطاء إشارة إنذار صوتي في حالة حدوث عطل في اللوحة أو في أي جزء من مكونات النظام أو في حالة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي أو فصل البطاريات.
‌ه- مزودة بمفتاح لإعطاء إنذار عام لإخلاء الموقع.
‌و- مزودة بمجموعة لواقط "ربلهيات" وذلك لإيقاف أجهزة التكييف وفصل التيار الكهربائي 

(2) كواشف نواتج الاحتراق:
تشمل كواشف نواتج الاحتراق مجموعة الأجهزة التي يطلق عليها بكواشف الحريق Fire Detection وقد تم تصميم نظام تشغيل هذه الكواشف لكي تعمل عند قيامها بكشف أحد النواتج الرئيسية الأربعة للاحتراق وهى:

أ – كواشف الغازات المتأينة (نواتج الاحتراق غير المرئية)
Ionized Gases Detectors (Invisible Products Of Combustion)
تعتبر ظاهرة النار هي ما يحدث من تأين للجزئيات عند خضوعها للاحتراق وهذه الجزئيات مختلة التوازن في الإلكترون مما يجعلها تميل لسرقة إلكترونات من جزئيات أخرى ، وتستخدم كواشف الغازات المتأينة هذه الظاهرة في تشغيل هذا النوع من الكواشف.
يوجد في الكاشف غرفة استشعار مزودة بفتحة صغيرة لدخول الهواء الموجود في الغرفة أو المكان المطلوب حمايته. ويوجد بجوار فتحة الغرفة من الداخل كمية صغيرة من مادة مشعة تعمل على تأين هواء غرفة الكاشف كما يوجد داخل الكاشف أيضا صفيحتين كهربائيتين أحدهما موجبة الشحنة والأخرى سالبة ، وتوجد الصفيحة السالبة على مسافة أقرب لمصدر المادة المشعة ، وتعمل الجسيمات المتأينه بفعل المادة المشعة على تحرير إلكترون يرتحل إلى الصفيحة الموجبة مما يسبب تدفق تيار يمر بين الصفيحتين بصفة مستمرة وعند حدوث حريق ودخول منتجات الحريق المتأينة بفعل النار داخل غرفة الكاشف ، وحيث أنها مختلة التوازن (أي تحتاج لإلكترونات) فتعمل على التقاط الإلكترونات المارة بين الصفيحتين (اللتان تعملان على تدفق التيار) مما يؤدى إلى توقف التيار المتدفق وإطلاق الإنذار

ب – كواشف الدخان (نواتج الاحتراق المرئية)
Smoke Detectors (Visible-Products – Of – Compustion)
يتم تصنيع كواشف الدخان باستخدام خلية كهروضوئية مقرونة بمصدر ضوء معين. وهذه الخلية عبارة عن قرص مسطح يحول الضوء المسلط عليه إلى تيار كهربائي. وهذه الخلية تستخدم بطريقتين لكشف الدخان:
الأولى : باستعمال الشعاع Beam.
والثانية : بالاعتماد على مقاومة الشعاع Refractory وتشتيته.
وتعتمد طريقة الشعاع بتسليط شعاع ضوئي عبر المنطقة المطلوب حمايتها حتى يصل داخل الخلية الكهروضوئية. وحيث أن هذه الخلية تعمل على تحويل هذا الشعاع إلي تيار كهربائي بصفة دائمة (طالما مسلط عليها الشعاع) ويستخدم هذا التيار للاحتفاظ بمفتاح الدائرة مفتوحا ، وعند اعتراض الدخان مسار الشعاع الضوئي يتوقف التيار الكهربائي مما يؤدى إلى غلق الدائرة وإطلاق الإنذار.

وتعتمد طريقة مقاومة الشعاع على استخدام الخلية الضوئية بطريقة عكسية، حيث يتم إمرار شعاع ضوئي داخل غرفة صغيرة بحيث لا يسلط على أو يصطدم بالخلية الضوئية ، وبالتالي لن يكون هناك تيار كهربائي نتيجة لذلك ، أما مفتاح الدائرة في هذا النوع فهو إليكتروني ويظل مفتوحا طالما لا يوجد هناك تدفق للتيار الكهربائي ، وعند دخول الدخان داخل الغرفة يعمل على تفريق وتشتيت الشعاع الضوئي بطريقة عشوائية مما يؤدى إلى سقوط جزء من الشعاع الضوئي المشتت على الخلية الضوئية ويتحول إلى تيار كهربائي يقفل المفتاح الإلكتروني وإطلاق الإنذار.

ج – كواشف الحرارة: Heat Detectors 
تعتبر الحرارة الناتجة الوفيرة للاحتراق التي يتم كشفها بأجهزة معينة تستخدم المبادئ الأولية الثلاثة لفيزياء الحرارة:
أولا : تعمل الحرارة على تمدد المواد.
ثانيا : تعمل الحرارة على صهر المواد.
ثالثا : يمكن كشف الخواص الكهروحرارية للمعدن الساخن.
وبالتالي فإن هناك ثلاثة مجموعات من الأجهزة تستخدم هذه المبادئ في كشف الحريق وهى أجهزة:
× درجة الحرارة الثابتة.
× معدل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة.
× خليط من درجة الحرارة الثابتة / معدل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة.

* درجة الحرارة الثابتة: Fixed Temperature 
يتم تصميم كواشف درجة الحرارة الثابتة لتعمل عند درجة حرارة معينة.

النوع الأول:
لدرجة الحرارة الثابتة مزدوج المعدن ويستخدم فيه معدنين أو سبيكتين لكل معدن أو سبيكة منهما معامل تمدد يختلف عن الآخر عند تسخينهما ، ويتم تشكيل المعدنين فى شرائح رفيعة متحدة مع بعضها لتكوين شريحة واحدة ، ويسمح تأثير الحرارة بتمدد المعدن ذو معامل التمدد الأكبر بأن يتمدد بسرعة أكبر مما يؤدى إلى تقوس الشريحة تجاه جانب المعدن ذو معامل التمدد الأقل ثم يتم حساب مقدار التقوس والفرق في التمدد بين المعدنين عند درجة حرارة محددة.

يتم بعد معرفة مقدار تقوس المعدن والفرق في التمدد بوضع الشريحة المزدوجة داخل غرفة (الكاشف) بطريقة تتيح قفل الموصلين الكهربائيين عند بلوغ مقدار معين من التقوس وإطلاق الإنذار.

النوع الثاني:
يعتمد هذا النوع على مبدأ أن معظم المعادن تنصهر عند تعرضها للحرارة علاوة على ذلك فإن درجة انصهار معظم المعادن محددة للغاية بمعنى إن درجة إنصهار المادة الصلبة لا تتغير ، وتستخدم سبائك المعادن اللينة (ذات درجة الانصهار المنخفضة) لهذا الغرض بعد أن يتم تعديل مكونات السبيكة حتى يتم تحقيق درجة انصهار محددة ينطلق بعدها الإنذار.

النوع الثالث :
يعتمد هذا النوع على تمدد المذيبات بالحرارة ، حيث يتمدد المذيب ويبدأ في التبخر عند تعرضه للحرارة مما يؤدى إلى زيادة ضغطة البخاري ويتم وضع المذيب داخل قنينة زجاجية قابلة للكسر مصممة لتتهشم عند ضغط معين ويتم معايرة ضغط بخار المذيب الذي عنده يتم كسر الزجاج وفى نفس اللحظة يسجل أيضا درجة الحرارة التي أدى عندها الضغط لتهشيم الزجاج وبذلك يمكن تحديد درجة الحرارة المحددة لكسر الزجاج. ويتم بعد ذلك وضع هذه الزجاجة داخل جهاز الكشف لتفصل بين الموصلين وعند كسر الزجاج يقفل الموصلين الدائرة ويتم إرسال الإنذار.
ويمكن الاعتماد إلى حد كبير على كواشف درجات الحرارة الثابتة ولكن يعيبها أن حساسيتها منخفضة جداً ، ومعظم هذه الأنواع من الكواشف يجب استبدالها بعد استشعارها للحريق.

*


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (9 يونيو 2010)

** **كواشف معدل ارتفاع الحرارة**: Rate Of Rise Detectors*
*تعتمد كواشف معدل الارتفاع على خواص التمدد للحرارة والاستثناء**الرئيسي كاشف معدل الارتفاع الكهروحرارى**.*
*تستخدم معظم كواشف معدل الارتفاع غرفة**صغيرة مملؤة بالهواء قاعها مصنوع من غشاء معدني رقيق ومرن وهى تعرف بكواشف معدل**الارتفاع الحرارية** Pneumatic Rise Rate Of.*
*وعندما يتمدد الهواء داخل الغرفة**يدفع الغشاء بالقوة في الاتجاه الخارجي وعند اندفاع الغشاء إلي مستوى محدد مسبقا**فإنه يجبر مجموعة من الموصلات الكهربائية بفتح أو قفل الدائرة وهذا التغير في**التيار يعمل على إرسال إشارة إلى لوحة الإنذار**.*
*يطلق على النوع الأول "الكواشف**الموضعية** Spot Detectors " **وتبدو هذه الكواشف على شكل نصف كرة ويتميز لونها بلون**النحاس ، ويجب أن يراعى أنه في حالة طلائها بأي لون أخر خلاف لون المصنع يجب**استبدالها فوراً حيث أن طلاء أي كاشف يؤثر على قدرته على الإحساس وكشف**الحرارة**.*

*والنوع الثاني يستخدم أنبوب ممتد فوق المنطقة المطلوب حمايتها**ويعمل الحيز الموجود داخل الأنبوب عمل الغرفة ويتصل الأنبوب بوعاء تشغيل به غشاء**مرن يعمل بنفس فكرة الغشاء السابق**.*
*كما أن هناك أنواع أخرى عديدة تعمل على نفس**الأسس والقواعد السابق الإشارة إليها*

** **كواشف مجموعة (خليط) معدل**الارتفاع ودرجة الحرارة الثابتة**:*
*Combination Rate-Of-Rise Fixed Temperature Detectors *
*وتعمل هذه الكواشف طبقا للاسم الذي أطلق عليها على**أساس معدل ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وفكرة الحرارة الثابتة وهذا يسمح ويتيح حساسية أكبر**للكاشف**.*

*د - الكواشف الضوئية**: Light Detectors *
*يطلق على الكواشف**الضوئية أيضا كواشف اللهب** Flame Detectors **وهناك نوعان رئيسيان من الكواشف**الضوئية**:*

*الأولى: تكشف الضوء الموجود في طيف الأشعة فوق البنفسجية** Ultraviolet 0.*
*الثانية: تكشف الضوء الموجود في طيف الأشعة تحت الحمراء** Infrared.*
*تعمل الكواشف فوق بنفسجية على كشف الضوء إليكترونيا بالنسبة لموجات**الضوء القصير التي لا يمكن رؤيتها بالعين وعادة ما تكون هذه الموجات مصحوبة بلهب**كثيف جداً**.*
*والمشكلة بالنسبة لهذا النوع من الكواشف أن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية**توجد في أشعة الشمس وأقواس اللحام مما يؤثر على الكاشف بإعطاء إنذارات كاذبة ، لذلك**يفضل استخدام هذا النوع في الأماكن التي لا تؤثر عليها البيئة الخارجية**.*
*تعمل**كواشف تحت الحمراء بكفاءة أكبر عند فصلها عن منابع مصادر الاشتعال مما يجعل**استخدمها في مراقبة المساحات الكبيرة ذو فاعلية كبيرة. وتعمل الكواشف على إطلاق**الإنذار عند تلقيها الأشعة تحت الحمراء**.*

*وتقوم أجهزة الإنذار بتوفير خدمات**أخرى متعددة علاوة على وظيفتها الأصلية يمكن تلخيصها فيما يلي** :*
*- **إيقاف أنظمة**التهوية أو التسخين وتكييف الهواء للتحكم فى الدخان**.*
*- **قفل أبواب الحريق**.*
*- **إعادة المصاعد إلى الدور الأرضي تلقائيا**.*
*- **تشغيل نظام إطفاء**.*
*- **إبلاغ مركز**الإطفاء*

*كيفية حساب و تصميم نظم الإنذار**:*
*هناك بعض النقاط التي**توضع في الحساب عن وضع تصمصم إنذار الحريق العادى أو المعنون*

*1. **المسافة**الكلية التي يتم تغطيتها لا يجب أن تزيد عن 2000 مترمربع**.*
*2. **كاشف الدخان يغطي**مساحة حوالي 60 مترمربع**.*
*3. **كاشف الحرارة يغطي مساحة 50 متر مربع**.*
*4. **المسافة**المناسبة التي تمكن رجل الأمن التحرك خلال المنطقة التي حدث بها الحريق حوالي 30**مترمربع ويمكن استخدام لمبات البيان في الأماكن المغلقة**.*
*5. **يوضع في الاعتبار خط**الإنذار ألا تزيد عدد كواشفه عن 20 كاشف في النظام العادى**.*
*6. **المنطقة الواحدة**يمكن تغطيتها بخط إنذار واحد حتي لو كان يحتوى علي عدد غرف صغيرة مع غرفة كبيرة** .*

*Z2 OFFICE B Z1 Z1 Z1*
*Z1 OFFICE A*

*7. **إذا كان هناك مبني مساحة**أدواره 300 مترمربع أو أقل يمكن تقسيمه بالشكل التالي**:-*

*FLOOR2 Z6 Z4 Z2 Z1*
*FLOOR1 Z6 Z5 Z3 Z1*

*8. **إذا كان هناك مبني مساحة أدواره تزيد عن 300**مترمربع في هذه الحالة كل دور يأخذ خط إنذار منفصل كما بالرسم*

*FLOOR3 ZONE3*
*FLOOR2 ZONE2*
*FLOOR1 ZONE1 *

*للتلخيص ولأستكمال الموضوع بشكل**مبسط يمكننا القول بأنه**تنقسم أنظمة الكشف والإنذار عن الحريق إلى الأنواع**الرئيسية التالية**:*

*- **الأنظمة التقليدية** Conventional Type *
*وهى أنظمه يتم توصيل كل مجموعه من أجهزة الكواشف بدائرة كهربائية واحده**لمراقبة منطقة إنذار في مبنى بحيث يعطى أي كاشف أو جهاز بالمجموعة إشارة للوحة**الإنذار الرئيسية بوجود حريق في منطقة الإنذار ككل بدون تحديد لرقم أو عنوان**الكاشف**.*

*- **الأنظمة المعنونة** Addressable systems*
*في هذه الحالة**يكون لكل كاشف رقم محدد وعنوان محدد يظهر في لوحة الإنذار ، ومن مميزات هذا النظام**أنه يمكن التحكم في كل كاشف على حده ويمكن عزله عن طريق البرنامج وتشغيل باقي**الدائرة لحين الإصلاح**.*

*- **أنظمة المقارنة التحليلية** Analog Systems*
*في هذا النظام يتم تبادل الإشارات بين لوحة التحكم والكواشف لبيان**درجات تغير الحالة في المنطقة المحمية ويقوم البرنامج بتحليل هذه البيانات بصفه**مستمرة لتحديد ما إذا كان الوضع طبيعي أم أن هناك أمر غير عادى وهذا النظام يعتمد**على الكواشف المعنونة**.*
*وتنقسم كواشف الحريق إلى ما يلي** :*
*- **كواشف حرارة*
*- **كواشف دخان*
*- **كواشف لهب*
*- **كواشف مزدوجة ( تجمع بين وظيفتين** )*
*من المعروف**أن كل جهة مصنعه تقوم بتحديد المسافات البينية للكواشف ( طبقاً لنوع الكاشف ) ولكن**هناك بعض العوامل التي يجب مراعاتها عند التركيب مثل** :*
*تركب الكواشف بحيث تكون**بعيده عن أقرب حائط بمسافة لا تقل عن 10 سم*
*كواشف الحرارة للأسقف المرتفعة يتم**تركيبها بحد أقصى ارتفاع 7 متر في الأجواء متوسطة درجة الحرارة ، وحد أقصى 9 متر في**الأجواء المرتفعة الحرارة**.*
*في حالة وجود قوا طيع تقسم المكان إلى فراغات صغيره ،**وإذا كانت المسافة بين نهاية القاطع والسقف أقل من 45 سم فيتم التعامل مع كل فراغ**كوحدة منفصلة**.*
*بالنسبة للأسقف الأفقية فإن أقصى مسافة بينيه للكواشف متعارف**عليها هي 9 متر**.*
*أجهزة الإنذار الصوتية يجب أن تصدر شدة صوت أعلى بمقدار 15**ديسيبل عن مستوى الضوضاء في المنطقة المركبة بها**.*
*مستوى شدة الصوت لا يقل عن 75**ديسيبل على بعد 3 متر من جهاز الإنذار**. *
*أما النوع الثالث فهو الفيتو سيل** :-*
*وهو يستخدم في المباني التي يكون أسقفها عاليه بالمعنى يكون السقف ارتفاعه**فوق 10متر والفيتو سيل عبارة عن جهازين بينهم شعاع وعندما يقطع الدخان هذا الشعاع**يعطى ألارم مع العلم أن هذه الاجهزه يتم تركيبها على حوائط الغرفة*

اعداد / فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## خيري الشريف (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى ان نقراء المزيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع جميل ولكنه موجود في زاوية الأوشا اعلى الصفحة على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78217.html
المشاركة رقم 16
بعنوان الحرائق من الأوشا مع تحياتي
ورجائي بالاطلاع على المواضيع قبل إدراج موضوع جديد


----------



## salman080 (11 يونيو 2010)

لا مانع أخي المهندس غســــان بأن تعرض مثل هذه المعلومات القيمة في كذا موضع ,,بقي التركيز على كيفية تحديد وحساب أعداد هذه الكواشف داخل المباني وكذلك معلومات مفصلة عن وحدات الاخراج كالأجراس والمنبهات حتى يكتمل بذلك الموضوع .
شكرا لكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (2 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل والعرض أجمل
بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس 
مع تحياتي 
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## عمروصلاح (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## سامح عبدالبارى (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكور الاخ الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمه واتمنى ان يكتمل الحديث عن انواع اجهزة الانذار


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (9 يوليو 2010)

اشكر جميع الأخوه وعتبر جميع التعليقات على المواضيع المرفوعه دليل عمل وطريق الى الأبداع


----------



## engay84 (17 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا شكرا


----------



## imabohilal (12 مارس 2011)

شكراً على المشاركة في الكتاب


----------



## fraidi (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

